# ESB Meter Readings



## redgap (25 May 2009)

Do the ESB have enough staff to read the meters? Why do we get meter readings every second bill. Can we have all our bills acurate like NI?


----------



## hizzy (25 May 2009)

Hi redgap

I think you can submit the readings yourself, 

[broken link removed]

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## Lordca$h (25 May 2009)

Sorry for jacking your post but i didn't want to make a new tread when my question is of similar nature.Will the role of the meter reader be made redundant when the new smart meters are in place, do the new meters " talk " to a central control point therefore eliminating the need for meter readers


----------



## SLS (25 May 2009)

redgap said:


> Do the ESB have enough staff to read the meters? Why do we get meter readings every second bill. Can we have all our bills acurate like NI?



Regulation defines the timeframes which ESB networks is supposed to read the meters and I think they are only obligated twice a year.
Like another poster said, submit a read yourself to any of the current supplier of Elec i.e. ESB CS, BGE or Airtricity and it shouldnt matter.

In reality is all evens itself out eventually anyway so I'm not sure why the concern


----------



## Fnergg (25 May 2009)

ESB Networks are responsible for reading meters and they visit each premises for this purpose 4 times a year. Years ago meter readers called 6 times a year but this was reduced to 4 in the interests of reducing costs. This also brought the ESB meter reading more into line with European practice where only 1 read per year is the norm in many utilities. On the other hand, United States practice is for frequent - sometimes as many as 12 times a year - staff meter readings. I suppose ESB's approach therefore falls some way between both extremes.

As mentioned above it is easy for customers to phone in their own readings. Everyone should scrutinise their electricity bills and if any estimate is out of line with the real reading contact your supplier and look for an adjusted account. Don't assume that the estimates will sort themselves out in time - they will, but the cost to you of an accumulated usage over several months could be excessive. Far better to nip any over or under estimates in the bud by phoning in your readings.

Smart meters will do away with meter readers as usage data will be transmitted electronically back to a central point and passed on to the individual suppliers. 

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## redgap (25 May 2009)

dear sls,
My concern is that i came across a site that claims it can reduce your bill by up to 25% depending on your consumption. i would like to get accurate bills for this time last year so i can compare.


----------



## jpd (25 May 2009)

Fnergg said:


> ESB Networks are responsible for reading meters and they visit each premises for this purpose 4 times a year....



In my experience this is not what happens -  since November 2004, my meter has been read once in July 2007 and last week because I have switched to Bord Gais. So instead of 4 times a year it's more like once every 4 years!


----------



## Fnergg (25 May 2009)

jpd said:


> In my experience this is not what happens - since November 2004, my meter has been read once in July 2007 and last week because I have switched to Bord Gais. So instead of 4 times a year it's more like once every 4 years!


 
That is very unusual. I would ask ESB Networks at 1850372757 for an explanation. It may have been that the meter reader was calling 4 times a year but was unable to access the meter - the 4 times a year visits don't always result in readings. If the meter is located inside the house and there is nobody at home when the reader calls the reading will be estimated (unless the customer phones in the reading as a result of the No Access card left by the reader). If there is a dog on the premises the reader might not even be able to leave a card. 

If on the other hand your meter is outside and is readily accessible then ESB Networks should be getting regular readings and they should be asked for an explanation otherwise. 

Regards,

Fnergg


----------



## jpd (26 May 2009)

It didn't worry me as I would send in a customer reading if their estimates got too far away from the actual readings.

But if the meter reader called when we were out, he never left a card, so I'm assuming that he never called.


----------



## Fnergg (26 May 2009)

I'd still query it. If the meter reader is not doing his job ESB Networks need to know about it and kick his ass.


----------



## dewdrop (27 May 2009)

Kick his ass ????? are you joking


----------



## Fnergg (28 May 2009)

dewdrop said:


> Kick his ass ????? are you joking


 
No.

Most ESB Networks meter reading is done by contractors.

If a contractor is not doing his/her job termination of the contract could be a consequence...and this has happened. 

At the very least he/she will be spoken to in relation to the reading issue and asked for an explanation. 

If customers don't complain to ESB about such matters nothing will be done.

Regards,

Fnergg


----------

